# biflod doors



## oldtimer (Oct 10, 2009)

Can anyone help me locate a 18" bi-fold door in the Philadelphia area?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

OT,
Welcome to the forum. Do you have any big box stores or lumberyards around your area? Home depot or lowes should have them in stock in either pine or masonite. Any lumberyard should be able to order one in for you. Depends on what you want also.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I did some internet research. I could not find an 18" bifold door. The smallest I see listed in 24". 

G


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

George,
I stand corrected. Thanks for pointing that out. I checked with one of our mill shops that build a lot of doors and like you found, their smallest is 24". Somehow I was thinking of an 18" section, which would make it a 36" door. Nine inches would be a pretty narrow panel. 
Oldtimer,
Do you have a clearance problem where you can't use a traditional hung door?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a thought. How about finding a bi-fold set for a 36" opening that is made up of 4 doors. Then, use just half the set for an 18" opening. That would be two doors hinged in the middle...opens only from one side.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok Old T,
I found you a 18" bifold.(while looking for a 36" four panel).
Mike Hawkins
http://www.craftmasterdoors.com/pageBuild.asp?PageID=C_moldedsize_c


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Ok Old T,
> I found you a 18" bifold.(while looking for a 36" four panel).
> Mike Hawkins
> http://www.craftmasterdoors.com/pageBuild.asp?PageID=C_moldedsize_c


I did not see an 18" on that site. There was a 16" (only one style) and the next size was 20"

What did I miss?

G


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> I did not see an 18" on that site. There was a 16" (only one style) and the next size was 20"
> 
> What did I miss?
> 
> G



George...That one entry is 1'6" (that's one foot, six inches). You probably just misread it at 16". When dimensions are written that way it's common to have a hyphen (-) between feet and inches, like this: 1'-6". But the SOB's didn't do that and just downright confused you.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

This was a very helpful thread, as I also have some 18" bifolds that I'd like to replace. I figured I'd eventually just build some, but now I don't have to. Cool.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> George...That one entry is 1'6" (that's one foot, six inches). You probably just misread it at 16". When dimensions are written that way it's common to have a hyphen (-) between feet and inches, like this: 1'-6". But the SOB's didn't do that and just downright confused you.


Guess it is these old eyes. I read the whole row as inches..

G


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

George,

A quick way to bring up the screen size for getting a bigger view of anything is to hold down the <CONTROL> key, and tap the "+" key several times..... It just keeps making the screen bigger.

You can reverse it with <CONTROL> "-"


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Willie T said:


> George,
> 
> A quick way to bring up the screen size for getting a bigger view of anything is to hold down the <CONTROL> key, and tap the "+" key several times..... It just keeps making the screen bigger.
> 
> You can reverse it with <CONTROL> "-"


Interesting. I did not know that. Thanks.


George


----------

